# Worldmark Vancouver



## PearlCity (May 4, 2016)

For some reason I can't post in WMOWNERs. I log in and the site keeps kicking me out.  So posting here.

Worldmark Vancouver--any thoughts on this place? I know the units are small. I know 2 bedrooms sleep 4 (I'm willing to book a 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom for my family if need be so as to not exceed occupancy rates-doing so is still cheaper than getting too hotel rooms with no kitchen) but how is the surrounding neighborhood?  Family friendly? I know it's a busy city. I just read mixed review on the surroundings on trip advisor but I wanted to get feedback from other tuggers.


----------



## VacationForever (May 4, 2016)

It is in a great neighborhood.  Walkable to many restaurants and cafes.  Love the location.  The 2BR units are very small, smallest I have seen in any resort.  No air-conditioning, but clean and nice.


----------



## geist1223 (May 4, 2016)

We have stayed there twice. As all WM intracity resorts the units are smaller than normal WM Units. I would recommend a 2 bedroom with no dining room. They give you 4 Wooden TV trays on legs. That way you get a few more square feet in the bedrooms and bathroom. The dining room is a joke. It is a small corner and I doubt if 3 adults could squeeze around the table. The neighborhood is fine. The staff is very friendly and helpful. You can walk to the small person ferry to Granville Island. If you are driving and have bicycles take them. We only used the truck to drive to the Japanese Garden and other things by UBC. We walked or rode bicycles everywhere else. You can buy discount tickets at the front desk for the Suspension Bridge at a discount and the free bus is 1 block away. Grocery stores are within 2 to 3 blocks. We were there last June for 2 weeks and we kept very busy. We are going again next June (2017) for 2 weeks.


----------



## PearlCity (May 4, 2016)

Good to know about the area!  Perhaps those tripadvisor folks are sheltered folks not used to big cities!

How far away is it from the cruise port (Canada Place) and the train station where Amtrak stops. Does anyone know if they will hold luggage for us during the day while we wait for the 5:30pm  train to Seattle to leave?

When you go to Vancouver, if you're not taking your own car how do you get around?


----------



## jlp879 (May 4, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> How far away is it from the cruise port (Canada Place) and the train station where Amtrak stops. Does anyone know if they will hold luggage for us during the day while we wait for the 5:30pm  train to Seattle to leave?
> 
> When you go to Vancouver, if you're not taking your own car how do you get around?



The cruise port at Canada Place is about a mile from the Worldmark.  It is walkable if you're traveling light.  

The train station is on the edge of downtown and a bit far to do with luggage.  However, both are on the Skytrain line, so there is public transit to both.  

As a former Vancouverite, I can tell you that like any big city, having a car there is a liability.  There is an excellent public transit system that consists of buses, the Skytrain, a commuter ferry to North Vancouver (Seabus).  The dense downtown area is highly walkable and also terrific seen on a bike.  The city has a scenic bike route that follows the harbour and you could ride all the way out to the not to be missed Museum of Anthropology on the UBC campus without worrying about traffic.  
www.translink.ca

You'll also enjoy the harbour ferries that ply False Creek and English Bay.  They're fun and scenic and priced just high enough that mostly just tourists use them.  Kind of like our cable cars.


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Good to know about the area!  Perhaps those tripadvisor folks are sheltered folks not used to big cities!
> 
> How far away is it from the cruise port (Canada Place) and the train station where Amtrak stops. Does anyone know if they will hold luggage for us during the day while we wait for the 5:30pm  train to Seattle to leave?
> 
> When you go to Vancouver, if you're not taking your own car how do you get around?



You don't really need a car in Vancouver.  It's one of those cities where it's very expensive to own one.  Most people who live there use public transit, or walk.


----------



## PearlCity (May 5, 2016)

Okay awesome!! I'm thinking of spending a couple of days there. Any suggestions for must do's with kids (aged 6-10)?


----------



## pacman (May 6, 2016)

As others have said, location is really good in my opinion.

A few ideas for must do's:
Stanley Park
Gondola up Grouse Mountain
Granville Island (may be boring for the kids)
Science Centre


pacman


----------



## Tacoma (May 6, 2016)

I love the Vancouver resort. You can walk pretty much the entire downtown area. They do have a room to store luggage. I suggest the Fly over Canada ride at Canada Place with kids for sure. You will love it.


----------



## VacationForever (May 6, 2016)

Maybe not for kids, but we thoroughly enjoyed Dr. Sun Yat-Sen Classical Chinese Garden.


----------

